
Ask HN: Has anyone made a chatbot in a language not English? - emilburzo
(without manually coding the rules)<p>How did you approach it?
======
rysanna
Hey, we do it for Polish with Lekta.ai NLP framework - it's language-agnostic
(AKA language-independent, so it can be used with any language) but
unfortunatelly the API won't be released until the end of this year. Once it
is though - you'll be able to do so many things with it! :)

